# First time gun buyer/owner



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well me and the wife have finally come to the conclusion we would like a firearm in the house. Not only that, but once we learn to shoot and get plenty of practice under our belts, we would like to become CCW holders. 

I'll be honest neither one of us have ever even fired a handgun, shes never shot anything while I have very limited experience shooting shotguns/rifles. I have been studying all the legalities and safe handling procedures over the last few weeks and I think perhaps we are ready to move forward to the point of actually purchasing the firearm. The first gun will be one we share as we don't have the funds for two at the moment, neither one of us are 100% sure what handgun we want but when it comes time to buy a second, the first will stick with whoever it suits best. 

I have done a good chunk of research online about concealed carry choices and I've narrowed it down to the Ruger LC9 9mm as our first purchase, but that could potentially change once I actually get to a gun shop and check them out. 

My goal with this thread is to find out your opinions on how to go about this whole process, sort of in a step by step way. 

What I mean is how should we go from non gun owners, to owning and eventually carrying handguns. 

Looking for opinions on gun choice (Is the lc9 a good choice?), good gun dealers in SW Ohio, places to practice (ranges) in SW Ohio?

One bit of information I've struggled to find online, where do you go to learn gun handling and basic shooting? I'm assuming the CCW classes don't take you from never shooting, to being advanced enough to carry... Like if we just went to a shop, got a gun and went out shooting, I'm not sure I'd be confident enough to even load and fire it without instructions...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you don&#8217;t know anyone to show you the basics of safe handling, I think a good knowledgeable shop is priceless, one with a range available. Hopefully someone close to your area can suggest a good shop. It&#8217;s not difficult, just intimidating at first. If possible, it would be nice if you could start off practicing with smaller calipers before stepping up. Some gun ranges offer classes as well, any nearby? That would probably be the best option if feasible. You&#8217;d have hands on instruction with the ability to use different guns.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its weird how I've been able to just google and figure out most things I've had questions about over the last several years, but when it comes to gun ranges/shops/classes I'm having a hard time. I have found one place called Target World in Cincinnati, but reading reviews of the place online, it seems a lot of people claim their workers have an elitist attitude and aren't very "noob" friendly. The last thing I want is someone making me feel like an idiot in the process. 

I do have a friend at work that is a former Hamilton police officer that I assume could show me the basics, but hes been laid off for a while and I haven't been able to contact him yet since becoming interested in this.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I live in dayton miami valley shooting grounds has a 1st step class.You could call them they might beable to refer you to someone in your neck of the woods.I shoot there every week.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

First thing first, I admire your guts and willingness to go about this in the right way! Getting info and training first are fantastic first steps.

Second, I've never known anyone to talk down to or make fun of someone that admits their lack of knowledge and experience when asking for help. So asking a friend or someone from a good dealer/range will not come with a blow to the ego! Always ask as mistakes in this field are actually deadly.

My addition is go to a good range where you can rent different guns and calibers. I can shoot most handguns but I have my preferences. My wife can't hold a gun that has a twin stack clip comfortably. She's also a lefty so we can't really share a handgun that is great for both of us so I made sure to get one she was good with until I got mine.

A

P.s. google the 10 range rules and know them well. In the heat of the moment you will not think' you will return to your training!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

for your lack of experience, I would suggest a revolver....38+p.... one of the light weight hammerless, they are no brainers..... point and shoot.... the semi auto's for beginners ....there is a little more involved ....maybe that for your second one....now if you knew someone that had some others, there is nothing better then trying them out first, before buying some ranges have rentals to get an idea too


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I appreciate the responses from everyone so far, very helpful. So now I know what my next step is, to find a range with gun rentals and 1st step classes. I guess it makes a lot more sense to actually try some different guns/calibers before actually making a purchase.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I maybe actually end up going to targetworld despite the few bad reviews I'd read, guess I could find that out for myself. They seem to offer exactly what I'm looking for in a 1st step class. http://targetworld.net/training.htm#HANDGUN Though that is a little on the expensive side, I think? Not sure what types of prices to expect really.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would suggest target world, they have an indoor range and you can rent various guns to try out. The reviews are right as some of the people who work the gun counter are pretty rude. ( I can think of one employee In general, but I will refrain from naming him) . I've bought a few guns from there as the selection is good and prices are usually pretty fair.
On the other hand the guys who work in archery area have 100% amazing customer service 100% of the time. Great guys. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

You have been given some excellent advice thus far. Go shoot several different guns before making your decision.

Earlier this year my wife and I were in this same position. The only difference being we had both shot handguns before only it had been many years so I would consider us inexperienced shooters for sure. 

We went to Blackwing Shooting in Delaware OH. That is probably a bit out of your travel range. We discussed our wants and experience with the staff and they suggested several handguns to get us started. They explained all the details of each, checked our grip on the gun, explained sight alignment, range rules ect. Very professional, never spoke to us like newbies.

Here is what we thought of each gun we shot:

LC9 - My wife fired 3 rounds and set the gun down. It was too much recoil in a small gun for her. I liked it, didn't love it. Price was great and size was great IMO. 

Ruger 380 can't remember model - neither of us was a fan

Glock 19 - Both of us really liked this. For me I was most accurate with this from 20'. 

Sig P238 - Your wife will probably love this gun. Mine did. It is really smooth shooting. Small size, little on the expensive side compared to the LC9. We decided on this gun. I have since picked up a fuller size Sig 9mm for home defense.

Other things to consider - Cost and I don't mean the cost of the gun. Being a new shooter you are going to want to practice as much as you can. I know I did/do. Ammunition is expensive. .22 is the most economical, 9mm is ok as well. .380 is pricey. You are looking at between $16 - $20 per 50 rounds. You will also have the cost of range time unless you have your own property where you can shoot. You will want to acquire a safe for storage if you don't already own one. You will also want some type of safe/lock box for your car once you start carrying. Holsters, extra mags, the list goes on and on. Not trying to discourage you, just wanting to point out some costs had you not considered these items. 

Whatever you choose make sure you get something you are comfortable shooting, concealing, and carrying if CC is you end goal. If you get something that is not comfortable to carry you may find yourselves leaving it at home vs. taking it with you. 

As you have probably found out you can find reviews on just about any gun out there. Check out Nutnfancy he does extensive reviews (40 - 45 min) on a lot of the guns you may be considering. 

Good luck, let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My advice would be to go to nrainstructors.org and find an instructor in your area. The NRA offers a FIRST program. It is one on one training for new shooters/gun owners. It is tailored to you and your firearm. Takes you from 0 to safe and comfortable. Check out the FIRST program.

Description from the website.
Course Info 

Name : NRA FIRST Steps Pistol Orientation 


Short Description : Firearm Instruction, Responsibility, and Safety Training &#8212; is the NRA&#8217;s response to the American public&#8217;s need for a firearm orientation program for new purchasers.



More Details: NRA FIRST Steps Pistol is designed to provide a hands-on introduction to the safe handling and proper orientation to one specific pistol action type for classes of four or fewer students. This course is at least three hours long and includes classroom and range time learning to shoot a specific pistol action type. Students will learn the NRA&#8217;s rules for safe gun handling; the particular pistol model parts and operation; ammunition; shooting fundamentals; cleaning the pistol; and continued opportunities for skill development. Students will receive the Basics of Pistol Shooting handbook, NRA Gun Safety Rules brochure, Winchester/NRA Marksmanship Qualification booklet, FIRST Steps Course completion certificate. (Lesson Plan, revised 4-11).


----------

